# 2 random photos



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Just two random photos taken with my nikon d40 with standard body lens.

Comments welcome

Clarke


----------



## BMW Shortie (May 27, 2008)

quality, they look good


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

cool :thumb::thumb:


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

look really good, especially the 1st one


----------



## Bo2007 (Apr 3, 2007)

nice bokeh!


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

very cool! how do you get the background to look like that and the image so sharp?


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

Wide aperture gives a shallow depth of field.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

My wife thought they were real cars made to look like toys. Well done m8:thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Andy M said:


> Wide aperture gives a shallow depth of field.


thats gone over my head mate!

how would i do that sort on my camera?

do you put in on av mode and just lower the F setting?


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

yes. 'choo got some phat beetz goin' daaawn in da ride yo?


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

ryanuk said:


> thats gone over my head mate!
> 
> how would i do that sort on my camera?
> 
> do you put in on av mode and just lower the F setting?


Put your camera (assuming you have an SLR) to aperture priority turn your aperture value to it's lowest setting - 4.8 or so and take a photo. It'll make the closest image sharp (or whatever your wanting to focus on) and everything else out of focus to give a nice look to it.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

sweet,thanks mate


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

had a go at this,what you think? thanks for the help clarke.










took with canon 1000d dslr


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

ryanuk said:


> thats gone over my head mate!
> 
> how would i do that sort on my camera?
> 
> do you put in on av mode and just lower the F setting?


Welll i just change the setting to Macro and mine look something like that close up! 
rubbish with cameras, but love photoshop.



The second pic looks great - is that a real car in the background?


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Nice photos Clarke :thumb:

FWIW, you can create the same effect with a photo of a real car - making it look like a toy/model - in PS by adding Gaussian Blur to everything but the car:


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

ryanuk said:


> had a go at this,what you think? thanks for the help clarke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats right.
What lens are you using there?


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

the standard 18-55 that come with the camera mate.


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

Try and get a 50mm f1.8, you'll love the blur you can get with that!


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

I need an SLR :thumb:


----------



## Bo2007 (Apr 3, 2007)

you can use a decent enough Point and Shoot to do the same effect. As long as it has the avility to choose Av settings should be all good


----------



## Bo2007 (Apr 3, 2007)

Andy M said:


> Try and get a 50mm f1.8, you'll love the blur you can get with that!


the good old Nifty Fifty ehh  made out of cheese but a wicked enough glass!


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

thanks andy!


----------



## Grinnall v8 (Feb 18, 2008)

Thought I would give it a go :thumb::thumb::thumb: A guy
on ebay made me a model of my TR


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Very cool :thumb::thumb:


----------

